# Stakehunters.com is now Live!



## StakeHunters (May 4, 2017)

*






What is StakeHunters?*

StakeHunters is a platform for tipsters to publish picks, build reputation and sell their predictions. We are a trusted partner for tipsters to verify their statistics and build their history and follower base. Investors get verified and valuable information, only pay for profitable periods.

Hunters is also a sports betting academy. Our aim is to teach players to understand sports betting from A to Z and show the way to become a disciplined winning player first and a successful tipster later.

You can get our short *free* *E-book about starting successful betting career* on StakeHunters main page even without registering. The info in the book should benefit bettors with some experience, too.
Any questions you will ask on stakehunters.com Live chat, in our messages system or email, will be answered by bettors with serious experience in this area.

Why choose us?

Lowest commissions online
Simple, clean interface
Unprecedented accurate statistics verification
Real, unique betting insights
Join Hunters now and try it yourself. It is free, fast and gets better everyday!


----------



## StakeHunters (May 14, 2017)

*How we verify tips and why is it better?*

The first two tips every user posts will be verified manually by StakeHunters team. After that every tipster can publish tips without restrictions, but we use multi-level verification afterwards.
Tipsters should only be true and honest to themselves and can be calm about credibility of their statistics. For our customers the biggest win is getting genuine stats and history.


_How does it work?_

Our statistics management team is monitoring all picks live and tipsters have to report any wrong odds, names or selections they post to avoid misunderstandings, suspension or even permanent ban. 
That does not stop here, as our team checks tips and results every day. Afterwards, picks are checked one more time in the end of the week and all picks are being randomly checked despite the date they were posted.
We are doing this to ensure all statistics are real, precise and trustworthy. 


_So why is it better?_

By doing it this way, we know that tips posted are actually correct and not mistakes by the bookmaker or odds services that are being made constantly and usually end up not being fixed by other services. That often leads to fake statistics and honest tipsters having hard time to catch up with the ones who use bugs and mistakes to take odds that are actually not even available to bet or cancelled afterwards.

Besides keeping the level of statistics credibility high, we will work hard to make posting tips as convenient, as possible and we are always open to your suggestions.


----------



## StakeHunters (May 22, 2017)

Tipsters wanted! New tipsters' platform reached 700 tips today, join now, together we get better StakeHunters!


----------



## StakeHunters (May 29, 2017)

Pick: *Over 5.5 *games Odds: *1.65 *Stake: *7/10*

I certainly don't expect this series to end early, as both teams are in a very good shape, had plenty of rest and LeBron is playing better than ever.

2015 Golden State Warriors 4-2 Cleveland Cavaliers 
2016 Golden State Warriors  3-4 Cleveland Cavaliers 

Golden State did not have Durant, but on the other hand Cavaliers never been so healthy as this year. GSW has some problems in coaching staff, as Kerr can not participate to the fullest extent. Besides that Cavs could win even playing Golden State type of basketball, averaging 117 PPG and 14.6 3 PPG in the playoffs thus far.
GSW road to the Finals was actually even easier than Cavaliers. Portland with one-legged Nurkic...Jazz with one-legged Gobert...and Spurs without Kawhi and Parker, which was completely different story.



Pick: *LeBron James MVP* Odds: *3.38 *Stake: *6/10*

If Cavs wins it, it is more than 90% Lebron MVP. In case they lose in 7, there is still a possibility he will be so dominant that it could be given him as a consolation prize.


 stakehunters.com


----------



## StakeHunters (Aug 9, 2017)

*Already waiting for EuroBasket 2017 to start? Read this!*

International basketball fans love. If you love basketball, you are certainly going to fall for it. Can guess what it is? Yeah, right. That is EuroBasket 2017!

Starting on August 31, the competition will give us more than two weeks to enjoy high quality basketball and make some profit, of course!

EuroBasket 2017 is the second European international basketball competition that has 4 host countries.
*
Read more on StakeHunters Blog!*


----------



## StakeHunters (Aug 11, 2017)

If you have never thought about it, you may not know that *beach volleyball* is a fast rising sport.

Its rules make beach volleyball easy to play for both professionals and amateur players. Different than indoor volleyball, you play on the sand and everything else you need is a net and 4 players separated into two teams.

Probably this makes beach volleyball so attractive and the attractiveness makes it popular. Besides that, it is an Olympic sport!

The most of top bookies, including Bet365, 1xBet and others, have this sport events for betting.
*
Read more on StakeHunters Betting Guide.*


----------



## StakeHunters (Aug 22, 2017)

*EuroBasket 2017: These Players You’ll Miss*
2017-08-21

Only 10 days are left before EuroBasket 2017 tips off in 4 different countries.

Many people wait for the starting whistle to see beautiful plays, game winners, victories and top European basketball stars.

24 teams and 288 players will fight for the gold and individual accomplishments. Many more people will try their luck and predicting skills to place wagers and earn money. This truly is a special sports event, but for our sadness we will not be able to witness all the best players possible.

Some of them finished their careers in international competitions, some got injured and some decided to improve with the help of individual training or NBA teams interrupted the willingness to participate.

So who are they? Here is the list. You should perfectly know who cannot play. This knowledge is vital if you seek to gain profit while betting on this championship. Here is the list of top players that are going to miss the *EuroBasket*.

*See the list on StakeHunters Blog*


----------



## StakeHunters (Aug 25, 2017)

*US Open 2017 – Know Who Strive On the Hard Court (ATP TOP 50)*

*US Open 2017 – Know Who Strive On the Hard Court (ATP TOP 50)
2017-08-25
*
New York will star the best tennis faces again. US Open 2017 starts on the 28th of August.

As you all already know, this tournament is being played on outdoor hard courts so we at StakeHunters decided to make your life easier and provide you a list of top players and their favorite playing surfaces.

Feeling interested? Continue reading.

Let’s see if last year’s winner Stan Wawrinka shows his A game on the hard.

_Please keep in mind that these numbers are based on whole players’ career, not only past years. We decided favorite surface by the ratio of wins and losses on certain courts. Players are presented in the ATP ranking order._


Rafael Nadal – clay (447/50 record)
Andy Murray – grass (104/28)
Roger Federer – grass (165/25)

*See the full list on StakeHunters Blog.*


----------



## StakeHunters (Aug 30, 2017)

*US Open 2017 – Know Who Strive On the Hard Court (ATP TOP 51-100)*

New York will star the best tennis faces again. US Open 2017 has already started!

As you all already know, this tournament is being played on outdoor hard courts so we at StakeHuntersdecided to make your life easier and provide you a list of top players and their favorite playing surfaces.

Feeling interested? Proceed and get to know the second half of top 100 world’s tennis players.

_Please keep in mind that these numbers are based on whole players’ career, not only past years. We decided favorite surface by the ratio of wins and losses on certain courts. Players are presented in the ATP ranking order._

51. Jared Donaldson – hard (118/70)

52. Leonardo Mayer – clay (293/180)

53. Daniil Medvedev – every surface: clay (50/24), hard (47/25), indoors hard (59/30), grass (19/7)

54. Andrey Rublev – indoors hard (50/28)

55. Jiri Vesely – clay (169/82)

56. Jan-Lennard Struff – clay (247/136)

57. Donald Young – hard (249/186)

*See the full list on StakeHunters Blog.*


----------



## StakeHunters (Sep 4, 2017)

*NFL Betting Basics: Know Where to Start*
2017-09-04





American football and its top league – *National Football League (NFL)* – is crazy popular inside the USA. This sport and this league are massively getting attention from outer countries, which makes NFL betting intriguing.

Before we dig any deeper, let’s see what the basics of this game are and what do you need to know to start betting on NFL results.

*Rules*

American football is a team sport with 22 players on the field at one time. Each team has 11 players on the field. However, defensive and offensive players play separately – when 11 players of certain team are attacking, other 11 defensive players are resting on the bench and vice versa.

The match of American football lasts 6 minutes divided into four quarters of 15 minutes.

Read full post on *StakeHunters Betting Guide*.


----------



## StakeHunters (Sep 5, 2017)

*NFL Betting Guide: Top 10 Tips for Beginners*

Last time, in this article, we discussed NFL rules and American football betting basics. This time, let’s look a little bit deeper.

With a new season coming soon, many people will put their trust and money into various teams, but only some of them are going to be lucky. Do not be like the majority, do not count on luck and do your homework before you start betting.

So here *StakeHunters* presents you some invaluable tips that you must use in order to be a successful NFL bettor.


*Choose a direction*. We know this might sound crazy to you and you have heard about tips to select your sport and league, but this one goes even deeper. The NFL has 32 teams, game on average takes 3 hours of your time. Consider how much time you need to prepare, if you tend to watch those games, analyze stats and what the bookies are offering you. This is the reason why you should select particular field, whether it be handicapping, money lines, totals or special events.
See all tips on StakeHunters Betting Guide: https://stakehunters.com/betting-guide/nfl-betting-guide--top-10-tips-for-beginners


----------



## StakeHunters (Sep 8, 2017)

*EuroBasket 2017: Round of 16 Preview*

*



*

EuroBasket 2017 has been nothing but a mix full of surprises, huge blow outs and, for some us, profit.

Therefore we shall look at teams that made it into Round of 16. How well those teams can fare? And where to look for value?

Good questions! And *StakeHunters* are here and willing to try to answer!

*Germany – France*

These teams are very different in terms of playing style and talent. France has not been playing like we would expect from this team’s potential while Germany is getting the best out of their current players. For now it seems that Germans are few more years away from becoming one of top teams in Europe, while France are at the top. We would predict that France are going to improve throughout elimination phases and go further.

Due to German’s defensive potential France probably will not be able to score their average 90 points in as crucial game, meanwhile Germans will surely depend on D.Schroeder.

Last time they met: 2017.08.27, France won by 6 – 85:79.

Key match-up: Dennis Schroeder – Nando De Colo. Both are very talented scorers and even though they play at different positions, both are crucial for team’s success. The key difference here is that France has more offensive talent (and this means better opportunities for De Colo or Fournier to score), while Germany is really dependent on one player. Other Germans are mostly defensive players.
*
Odds (Bet365): 4.25 - 1.23*

Read more on StakeHunters Blog: https://stakehunters.com/blog/eurobasket-2017--round-of-16-preview


----------



## StakeHunters (Sep 11, 2017)

*UEFA Champions League 2017/2018 Season by Numbers*
2017-09-11
Finally UEFA Champions League is here. 16 teams start their journey on September 12th and 16 more will do the same following day.

Do you even know what teams are participating? Who are favorites to win it all? Let’s look at this season by numbers.

*StakeHunters* are here to do that for you!

*32 teams.* Participants from 18 European countries (if we do not consider Monaco to be France).

Countries that have most teams: *England (5)*, Spain (4).

Past winners by nation: *Spain (17)*, Italy (12), England (12).

Past winners (by times): *Real Madrid (12)*, Milan (7), Bayern Munich (5), Barcelona (5), Liverpool (5).

Final date: *May 26*, 2018 in *Kyiv* (Ukraine).

Read full post on StakeHunters Blog: https://stakehunters.com/blog/uefa-champions-league-2017-2018-season-by-numbers


----------



## StakeHunters (Sep 13, 2017)

*UEFA Europa League 2017/2018 Season by Numbers*

Following the start of Champions League, here we have UEFA Europa League nice and ready! Season starts on September 14th, so are you ready?

You might have read our post about UEFA Champions League. If you have not done that, you can read it HERE.

StakeHunters continue to follow our principles, so here is another take to look at top football competitions through numbers.

48 teams in a group stage + teams after Champions League group stage. Participants from 29 countries.

Countries that have most teams: Austria (3), Spain (3), Germany (3), Italy (3), France (3).

Past winners by nation: Spain (10), Italy (9), England (8).

Past winners (by times): Sevilla (5), Juventus (3), Internazionale (3), Liverpool (3).

Final date: May 16, 2018 in Lyon (France).

Favorites to win it all: AC Milan (8.00 @Bet365), Arsenal (9.00), Everton (26.00).

Read full post on StakeHunters Blog: https://stakehunters.com/blog/uefa-europa-league-2017-2018-season-by-numbers


----------



## StakeHunters (Nov 12, 2017)

*



*
*Your key to win in the NBA: ESPN‘s schedule alert*
We all know what it takes to place winning NBA wagers and the process of analysis basically can be very similar. The majority of you know how intense schedules and a lack of rest may affect NBA team’s performance.

On the other hand, it is really difficult to measure these things and you may have some trouble defining all the factors that have an effect.

Luckily, here ESPN’s NBA schedule alert 2.0 comes in handy. What it is, you may ask. To put it simple, we can say that the ESPN does us a favor and highlights games which can be highly affected by the circumstances of NBA schedule.

Last season NBA schedule alert 1.0 had a decent win rate – of 42 games, 29 had hit the jackpot. Furthermore, some games had been tagged as “red alert” games. *These had 76.5% success rate since 13 of 17 games were predicted right.

Learn more on StakeHunters Blog: *https://stakehunters.com/blog/your-key-to-win-in-the-nba--espns-schedule-alert


----------



## StakeHunters (Dec 7, 2017)

At StakeHunters we see our work as a mission to help you succeed in this cruel and difficult world of betting.

Luckily, we have a great help from our great tipsters. And we have a proof of that!

Therefore StakeHunters presents *top tipsters of November*!

We figured out, you would appreciate a chance to know in detail, what earnings you could get if you use our top betting tipsters.

*Top 5 paid tipsters* of the month (including only paid tips):


Pariskk25 – 169.70 units profit;
Premium-Bets – 52.19;
Lukitasw – 37.01;
Nesu – 21.45;
Killthedealer – 20.08
These 5 tipsters combined for *300.43 units of profit*. If one unit would stand for 10 EUR, then the winnings would be 3004.30 EUR – a decent number, right?






Read full post on *StakeHunters blog*


----------



## StakeHunters (Jan 9, 2018)

*Top Tipsters of December – Learn What You Can Earn!*
2018-01-09







Welcome, StakeHunters are here with the results of the past month. If you wonder whether an investment in betting can provide you a decent return, look no further than our great tipsters.

Consider this as a reminder and a proof how profitable sports betting can be – we have the stats for our *top tipsters of December*!
---
If you decided to use our best 5 paid and free tipsters of last month, it would cost you 72 EUR. In return, in December you could have increased your bankroll by *785.7 units*! Once again, let’s say one unit stands for 10 EUR. In this case your investment would have provided you with *7857 EUR*.

Read more: StakeHunters Blog


----------

